# Affiliates



## Jeremy

These are the affiliates of The Bell Tree Forums, and it is recommended that you check them out.  If you would like the become one, please PM me.  Your button must be exactly 88 x 31 pixels.  Please also make sure it is not an animation, is not transparent, and has no white on the edges.  If you submit a button with any of those, it will not be accepted.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Also, this is the button if you would like to affiliate with us:







		Code:
	

<[b][color=#5a70b3]a[/color][/b] [color=#5a70b3]href[/color]="[color=#090]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com[/color]">
<[b][color=#5a70b3]img[/color][/b] [color=#5a70b3]src[/color]="[color=#090]http://www.belltreeforums.com/images/tbta.png[/color]"></[b][color=#5a70b3]a[/color][/b]>




		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com][img]http://www.belltreeforums.com/images/tbta.png[/img][/url]


----------

